# Problema con pedal de máquina de coser



## borabay

Hola a todos. Es mi primer mensaje en el foro así que espero ser bien recibido.

Resulta que una vieja máquina de coser empieza a funcionar a toda velocidad nada más darle al interruptor de encendido, sin necesidad de apretar el pedal. Dándola por muerta he desarmado el pedal para ver que podría ser, pero no acabo de comprender su funcionamiento y por tanto el fallo.

Adjunto unas fotos y un esquema del circuito con las dudas de si el tubito con los pequeños discos se utiliza como resistencia variable y si lo que parece un diodo es un diac o es un diodo (la referencia que marca es f BY 25). El accionamiento realiza las conexiones según el orden que marco en el esquema (en función de lo que se apriete el pedal). Si no se aprieta nada, tal y como  está al desarmarlo, sólo tendría el condensador en paralelo.

Gracias por el interés. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ No tendrás en cortocircuito el cable o la fichita ?


----------



## Eduardo

Si no hay un cable en corto como dice 2M, el único sospechoso que queda es el condensador (en corto).


----------



## borabay

He probado y si, el condensador parece cortocircuitado. Pero me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento del circuito que no lo veo.

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Funciona como una resistencia variable , es probable (solo probable ) que los disquitos sean de goma conductora. Más los aplastás , mas conducen.

En el circuito general de la máquina eso queda en serie con el motor.

El capacitor es para evitar ruidos en la línea , podes probar sin él.

Podés reemplazarlo por un poliester de 0,1 uF por 400 o 600 V*dc* o por 250 V*ac* 

Es probable que ese motor fuera para 110 Vac y que lo hayan adaptado para 220 con el díodo , haciéndolo trabajar en media onda . 

Saludos !


----------



## ernestogn

un potenciometro de goma!  
todos los dias se aprende algo!


----------



## Josefe17

Haz una cosa, desconecta las bornas del pedal, aíslalas y conecta la máquina a la red. Si no arracnca es fallo del "dimmer". Si arranca a toda velocidad hay algún corto (más bién un bypass) interno que conecta los 220 V de la bombilla a los contactos del motor. Luego, si el fallo es del pedal, mide la tensión que saca el mismo con el polímetro para ver si son 110 V o 220 V. A partír de esos datos, yo cogía y me compraba un pedal nuevo a TRIAC.

Josefe17


----------



## borabay

Gracias por la respuesta josefe. Previamente ya había hecho las pruebas que comentas y parece ser que el fallo está en el condensador. Lo que me chocaba era la presencia del diodo, ya que en algún esquema de otros pedales siempre veía que utilizaban un triac como tú dices y tenía curiosidad de saber cómo funcionaba mi pedal sin él.

En cuanto a dosmetros, me convence lo que dices. Los discos no son de goma porque se parten con facilidad (parece más bien carbón), pero he medido la resistencia y efectivamente, cuanto más aprieto en los extremos del tubito menos resistencia hay. Si es cierto que el motor puede funcionar solo con la parte positiva de la onda entonces ya me cuadra todo:
- Si no pisamos, solo tenemos el condensador (que si estuviera bien no conduciría)
- Si pisamos un poco conectamos el diodo con la resistencia variable y empieza a funcionar (a menos de la ¿mitad? de velocidad)
- Si pisamos un poco más, disminuimos la resitencia y va más rápido
- Cuando pisamos hasta la posición 2, anulamos la resistencia (el motor ya iría a la ¿mitad? de velocidad máxima por el diodo)
- Si pisamos hasta la posición 3 anulamos el diodo e iría a máxima velocidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si podés reconstruir "La Resiustencia" dale para adelante !

El capacitor lo podés poner . . .  o no . . . 

Y sinó a comprar un pedalito nuevo , son genéricos 

Saludos !


----------



## osvel49

compañero el circuito del pedal es una resistencia variable en serie con el motor ,cuando accionas el motor al máximo queda en serie con el diodo para que el motor trabaje suave


----------



## llddccgg

tengo una maquina de coser...y de un día para otro se me hecho a perder el pedal....cada vez que lo aprieto este no hace nada.....lo abrí y lo revice y visualmente no tiene ninguna falla en la placa o en los circuitos...y he probado la maquina con otro pedal y si funciona...si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería..... que puede ser por el cual no funciona...tiene un triac bt136....sera eso????


----------



## alejo278

puedes subir un par de fotos de serca para ver los componentes que usa y el circuito impreso?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

llddccgg dijo:
			
		

> tengo una maquina de coser...y de un dia para otro se me hecho a perder el pedal....cada vez q lo aprieto este no hace nada.....lo abri y lo revice y visualmente no tiene ninguna falla en la placa o en los circuitos...y he probado la maquina con otro pedal y si funciona...si alguin me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria..... que puede ser por el cual no funciona...tiene un triac bt136....sera eso????



tiene que tener un potenciometro porque no empiezas por ahí y trata de dibujar algo porque los pedales varían el triac lo podes sacar y medir con un circuito sencillo que esta en internet. Yo lo hice así, para arregla un lavarropa


----------



## DJ DRACO

Vamos a partir de una base:

Hay dos tipos de pedales para máquinas:

1) resistivos

2) controlado por Triac

En tu cas o y por la descripción de una plaqueta de circuito impreso es controlado por un tiristor o triac

En este caso, algún componente seguro está roto...lo más probable es que se haya quemado el mismo triac

Podrías decirnos lo que se lee en la cápsula del integrado negro de 3 patas situado en un extremo de la placa (seguramente)

Lo más probable es que diga: TIC226 o algo asi

Seguro se quemó, vas a una tienda de electronica, comprás uno igual, y lo reemplazas y listo.


Fijate también que debe tener una especie de biela-manivela con una palanquita de plástico que gira haciendo contacto en unas chapitas de cobre que tiene la plaqueta....ese sería el "potenciómetro" del circuito....fijate primero que eso haga contacto y que el cobre se vea limpio, que no esté oxidado.


----------



## didon

Tal vez es la entrada de la conexión al pedal


----------



## mijac27

hola! yo tengo uno de tipo resistivo, que tiene como un ladrillito ceramico envuelto con un alambre y de ahi salen 6 contactos que se van uniendo de acuerdo a cuanto se lo este pisando al pedal. en mi caso se corto en varias partes ese alambre y no regula la velocidad, mi duda es si se puede reemplazar por resistencias comunes de carbon, y de ser asi de cuantos W tendrian que ser?. mi idea era ponerle 6 resistencias que al presionar el pedal se vayan uniendo en serie mediante los contactos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son resistencias de bastante potencia , quizas te convenga comprar otro pedal.

Sinó hacete un dimmer a triac y usá el pedal para conmutar 6 resistencias comunes en lugar del potenciómetro 

Saludos !


----------



## mijac27

buena idea, el dimmer debe ser para continua o para alterna?

encontre este que es para alterna
http://imagenes.unicrom.com/dimmer_control_vel_motor.gif


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ese !

 La máquina anda con alterna che !


----------



## mijac27

mil gracias, voy a preparar ese dimmer despues te comento como me fue. cambiar un pedal ta medio carito cuesta 120$ y el dimmer no creo q*ue* me salga ni 20$ jaja.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mijac27 dijo:
			
		

> hola! yo tengo uno de tipo resistivo, que tiene como un ladrillito ceramico envuelto con un alambre y de ahi salen 6 contactos que se van uniendo de acuerdo a cuanto se lo este pisando al pedal. en mi caso se corto en varias partes ese alambre y no regula la velocidad, mi duda es si se puede reemplazar por resistencias comunes de carbon, y de ser asi de cuantos W tendrian que ser?. mi idea era ponerle 6 resistencias que al presionar el pedal se vayan uniendo en serie mediante los contactos.



no con resistencias de carbon NO  

lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir alambre de alguna estufa de cuarzo (electrica) o comprar de esas velas salen   $7°° y la cambias a la alambre que se te quemo


----------



## mijac27

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> no con resistencias de carbon NO
> 
> lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir alambre de alguna estufa de cuarzo (electrica) o comprar de esas velas salen   $7°° y la cambias a la alambre que se te quemo




SSTC, nunca se me habria ocurrido! me parece excelente idea, igual ayer compre los materiales para hacer el dimmer electronico, veo como me va y cualqier cosa uso tu sugerencia!


----------



## aquileslor

Chaeee, en casa Astri, Bs. As., te venden por metro.


----------



## manuya

has revisado el cable que va desde la máquina al pedal? a mi me paso lo mismo y era el cable justo en la salida de la máquina hacia mal contacto, de tanto moverlo al cabo de los años se rompe.


----------



## ramonf1995

Hola a todos*, *pues tengo un problema*, * hace un mes la m*á*quina de coser de mi madre empez*ó* a echar humo y explot*ó* algo por dentro*, * tras abrirla era un transitor de esos antiguos de los años 70*, * estaba amarillo y quemado y bueno tras comprar uno nuevo me dijeron que era igual*, * y tras hacer nuevos empalmes y soldaduras funcion*ó* perfercto hasta que tras un minuto de uso pum explot*ó.*

*A*hora era el pedal que regula la velocidad*, * esto fue mas facil cambiar otros 2 condensadores por unos nuevos y listo funciona todo bien pero est*á* a maxima de potencia. ¿Porque ser*á*? pienso que sean los nuevos condensadores del pedal c*ó*mo lo puedo regular para que se regule?


----------



## pandacba

Sin un esquema es díficil ayudarte, al menos publica fotos de lo que tenes


----------



## ramonf1995

aquí está los condensadores del pedal como quedo y como estaba al abrirlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por favor escribe correctamente , es un Foro Técnico y no un Chat ! Gracias.

Si anda a máxima velocidad está algo en corto en el pedal , puedes probar con retirarle los capacitores amarillos.


----------



## ramonf1995

Si muchas gracias, soy nuevo en el foro, así está el pedal actualmente con las piezas nuevas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No logro ver cómo hace la regulación ese pedal . . .


----------



## pandacba

Los pedales que conozco tiene derivaciones de resistencias que se van puenteando según se presione
El cilindro blanco en primer plano que es? parece de cerámica


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En la foto, arriba a la izquierda, se ve una resistencia plastificada y otra quemada?

Tampoco consigo ver que hace, como actúa mecánicamente el pedal.

Saludos.


----------



## ramonf1995

si el cilindro es como de plástico, áspero y el pedal al apretarlo regula la velocidad, es como el acelerador de un coche, pero al apretarle muy poco va demasiado rápido.¿Será los nuevos condensadores grises?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tenían inscripto los  antiguos y que tienen los nuevos ?


----------



## pandacba

Tal vez sea una resistencia vitrifcada y tenga en la parte que no se ve al descubierto
Que marca es la máquina?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Lo primero, ¿no se habra puesto en corto el "transistor" que cambiaste?.
Segundo, ¿montaste correctamente el pedal?

Marca y modelo de máquina, puede que alguien haya subido algo a la web.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, deberás relevar el circuito, así podrás comprender el funcionamiento, y si publicas el esquema, habrá más opiniones.


----------



## mcrven

Recuerdo una máquina española que tenía mi madre, utilizaba motor universal alimentado en AC y regulado por resistencia. Esta estaba constituida por una serie de discos de casbón insertos en dos cilindros de cerámica. El pedal comprimía un resorte contra los discos y, al aumentar la compresión, descendía la R acelerando el motor.
Esa máquina solo muestra un cilindro, pero quién quita y sea algo similar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Esastamente, imaginé que podría ser algo así y por eso pregunté si se había montado bien.
Pareciera que falta algo (o que no se ve), que actúe sobre lo que hay dentro del cilindro. 

O algo salió disparado al desmontar el pedal.


----------



## Scooter

A mi me huele a "transistor" en corto.
También me huele que el "transistor" es un triac en realidad.

Algunos dimmers son MUY dependientes del tipo de triac y al cambiarlo regulan mal o simplemente no regulan

Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.
Sin esquema ni saber más cosa solo se pueden seguir dando palos de ciego.


----------



## mcrven

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> A mi me huele a "transistor" en corto.
> También me huele que el "transistor" es un triac en realidad.
> 
> Algunos dimmers son MUY dependientes del tipo de triac y al cambiarlo regulan mal o simplemente no regulan
> 
> Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.
> Sin esquema ni saber más cosa solo se pueden seguir dando palos de ciego.



La máquina de mi comentario no llevaba triac ni componente activo ninguno. Sólo la R compresible y el pedal, más un par de capacitores de filtro.


----------



## dladystarlight

Puede que haya parte de la circuitería fuera del pedal, en la propia máquina... Revisalo


----------



## Scooter

Puede que se regule con un reóstato, pero entonces será enorme y se calentará de lo lindo.


----------



## ramonf1995

hola a todos perdonen la demora pero estuve abriendo el pedal y regulando un tornillo que tiene, que es como el recorrido, parece que se acerca más a como estaba pero hay que tener mucha sesibilidad con el pedal, parece que así puede valer.


----------



## xireyh

Buenas tardes a todos:

Este es mi primer post aquí pues hasta ahora me las he apañado bastante bien arreglando alguna que otra máquina de coser de mi mujer, de la vecina, etc... pero en esta ocasión se me está atragantando el tema y, buscando, os he localizado en San Google 

A ver si aquí que sóis los expertos me podéis echar una mano (espero que no al cuello...).

Se trata de un pedal marca Ion (no he encontrado ninguno de este tipo por ningún lado - adjunto fotos -).  
La máquina arranca a toda velocidad y no la regula. 

El pedal tiene 3 pisones. Le he cambiado el triac y sigue sin regular. También le he cambiado una resistencia que estaba quemada...pero como si no hubiera hecho nada.
Lo demás parece que está todo bien...

¿Alguien conoce este sistema? Yo no... y ya no sé qué hacer; se me han agotado las ideas.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda que será siempre bienvenida.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que no regula es que no anda o va al máximo ? 

Me da la impresión que la barra metálica situada en el pedal debe "si o si" tocar los tres "contactos a resorte".

También parece que la pieza central con una lengueta metálica , es un "potenciómetro" que varía según se baje la lengueta. Estando desenchufado mídelo con el tester en Ohms a ver si varía al presionar.


----------



## pandacba

Revisaste el diac? esa cosa chiquita entre el triac y el capacitor


----------



## djataru

Revisa las soldaduras, se ven arriba a la derecha dos sueltas, justo encima donde parecen dos cables cortados, en la foto 6


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Parecen contactos "flotantes" y el eje no debe estar soldado, el contacto lo hace a través del muelle y el "remache" soldado.

Me gustaría tener ese pedal en las manos para sacar el esquema y saber qué hacen los "pulsadores" contactos y el potenciómetro bimetal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Dentro de mi ignorancia, pensaba que los contactos se deslizan verticalmente, por los muelles, pero estoy barajando la idea de que los muelles estén nada mas que para asegurar la durabilidad y eficiencia de los "postes" contacto.  Círulo verde.
Revisar soldaduras que parecen semisueltas.

Por otro lado en la foto veo (recuadro rojo) una ¿resistencia? en lugar del condensador. ¿Puede ser?.

Según esquema, la única forma de que no regule y esté siempre al máximo, sería triac en corto o condensador con muchas fugas. Y ahí puede que alguién se dé cuenta de lo que estoy intuyendo (recuadro en rojo).



> También le he cambiado una resistencia que estaba quemada...pero como si no hubiera hecho nada.


¿Que resistencia era?


----------



## mcrven

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Revisar soldaduras que parecen semisueltas.
> 
> Por otro lado en la foto veo (recuadro rojo) una ¿resistencia? en lugar del condensador. ¿Puede ser?.
> 
> Según esquema, la única forma de que no regule y esté siempre al máximo, sería triac en corto o condensador con muchas fugas. Y ahí puede que alguién se dé cuenta de lo que estoy intuyendo (recuadro en rojo).
> 
> 
> ¿Que resistencia era?



Fíjese don pincha... ese capacitor que usted menciona + la R de 220Ω / 2 W (No los incluí en el diagrama) conforman un snubber (Supresor de Ruidos) que es encuentra en paralelo con el TRIAC. Si ese capacitor (0,3 µF / 630V) estuviese en corto, el motor con la R de 220Ω ni siquiera se movería, pero sí consumiría 1A sobre la línea y se achicharraría.

Opción casi única para ese defecto, TRIAC en corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Yo me redería justamente a que en la última foto, la que he retocado, se ve algo raro. Parecería que ha sustituido el condensador por una resistencia y apostería a que una resistencia de 47K.

He subido otra imagen para comparar lo observado, a ver si estoy en lo cierto. #53


----------



## zonosfera

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> se ve algo raro. Parecería que ha sustituido el condensador por una resistencia y apostería a que una resistencia de 47K.



son capacitores pero de los antiguos antes venian asi expresados sus valores... si te das cuenta en la imagen que retocaste debajo donde dice 47K esta el valor de voltaje de trabajo, esto lo aprecias en los tres componentes, el de 47K, el de 150K que está debajo del potenciometro y el que esta al lado del triac(no veo su valor pero si se lee el voltaje de trabajo 630V)  y eso no lo traen las resistencias (corrijanme si me equivoco), mira la imagen que saque de una web de componentes antiguos...

saludos...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Todo eso ya lo sé, por eso digo que el que empezó el post seguramente en lugar de poner un condensador puso una resistencia. Si lees bien mis comentarios te darás cuenta.
Tu explicacion le sacara de dudas.
Siempre y cuando sea eso lo que ha pasado y lo lea y nos cuente.


----------



## mcrven

Pues... ya híce el diagrama y a continuación lo anexo.

Lo que me he dado cuenta, al revisar, es que la leva del acelerador para que siempre mantiene el contacto con CKT-3. La barra de cobre del pedal (línea azul en el diagrama), al avanzar, contacta primero CKT-1 y de seguido CKT-2, energizando el regulador. Si, se hiciese llegar al fondo (Maxima aceleración) haría contacto con CKT-4 y esto dejaría al regulador cortocircuitado.

Espero les haya servido...


----------



## fercon

Pues mi vieja costurera me dio ese trabajo algún dia y lo resolvi sin nada de electronica. Por lo siguiente: Si se va la "luz" ya no comiamos en casita. Pero masajitos en los pies cada noche...


 P


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa máquina es lanzadera


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Muy similar a esa es la que tiene mi madre en el pueblo. Marca Singer, la compró de segunda mano a una costurera que la usaba para ganarse el sustento durante la guerra. 
Antiguamente la recetaban los médicos para rehabilitacón, a mí me lo han llegado a comentar y mi viejo lo hizo para recuperarse de un accidente chafarodillas.

Un día de estos le acoplo un motor, mi vieja la prefiere a las modernas.


¡Y nos salimos del tiesto!.


A ver si xireyh da señales de vida y nos saca de dudas en cuanto a la avería.


----------



## xireyh

¡Buenas!

Perdonad la tardanza pero he estado liado con algunas otras cosas y sólo he sacado algún ratillo para mirar esto.

No me he olvidado de vosotr@s en absoluto y os voy a responder uno a uno... a ver si por fin lo hago funcionar.

Muchísimas gracias por toda vuestra ayuda.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que no regula es que no anda o va al máximo ?
> 
> Me da la impresión que la barra metálica situada en el pedal debe "si o si" tocar los tres "contactos a resorte".
> 
> También parece que la pieza central con una lengueta metálica , es un "potenciómetro" que varía según se baje la lengueta. Estando desenchufado mídelo con el tester en Ohms a ver si varía al presionar.



Supongo que si va al máximo todo el tiempo es que no regula...

Con respecto a tocar los 3 contactos a resorte, sí pero tiene que tocar primero uno, luego otro y luego el tercero...

No estoy seguro de si es un potenciómetro...pero no varía.



pandacba dijo:


> Revisaste el diac? esa cosa chiquita entre el triac y el capacitor



He cambiado el diac y el triac y no funciona...



djataru dijo:


> Revisa las soldaduras, se ven arriba a la derecha dos sueltas, justo encima donde parecen dos cables cortados, en la foto 6



Las soldaduras no están sueltas 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Parecen contactos "flotantes" y el eje no debe estar soldado, el contacto lo hace a través del muelle y el "remache" soldado.
> 
> Me gustaría tener ese pedal en las manos para sacar el esquema y saber qué hacen los "pulsadores" contactos y el potenciómetro bimetal.




El eje no está soldado...está todo como dices tú.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Dentro de mi ignorancia, pensaba que los contactos se deslizan verticalmente, por los muelles, pero estoy barajando la idea de que los muelles estén nada mas que para asegurar la durabilidad y eficiencia de los "postes" contacto.  Círulo verde.
> Revisar soldaduras que parecen semisueltas.
> 
> Por otro lado en la foto veo (recuadro rojo) una ¿resistencia? en lugar del condensador. ¿Puede ser?.
> 
> Según esquema, la única forma de que no regule y esté siempre al máximo, sería triac en corto o condensador con muchas fugas. Y ahí puede que alguién se dé cuenta de lo que estoy intuyendo (recuadro en rojo).
> 
> ¿Que resistencia era?



Las soldaduras están bien.

Tienes razón en cuanto a que había una resistencia 47k en lugar de un condensador. Ya lo he cambiado. Muchas gracias! 

He cambiado diac, triac y condensador por unos nuevos y nada 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo me redería justamente a que en la última foto, la que he retocado, se ve algo raro. Parecería que ha sustituido el condensador por una resistencia y apostería a que una resistencia de 47K.
> 
> He subido otra imagen para comparar lo observado, a ver si estoy en lo cierto. #53



Justo, metí la pata.  Ya está cambiado. Os mando fotos más tarde.



zonosfera dijo:


> son capacitores pero de los antiguos antes venian asi expresados sus valores... si te das cuenta en la imagen que retocaste debajo donde dice 47K esta el valor de voltaje de trabajo, esto lo aprecias en los tres componentes, el de 47K, el de 150K que está debajo del potenciometro y el que esta al lado del triac(no veo su valor pero si se lee el voltaje de trabajo 630V)  y eso no lo traen las resistencias (corrijanme si me equivoco), mira la imagen que saque de una web de componentes antiguos...
> 
> saludos...



Completamente cierto y cambiado.



mcrven dijo:


> Pues... ya híce el diagrama y a continuación lo anexo.
> 
> Lo que me he dado cuenta, al revisar, es que la leva del acelerador para que siempre mantiene el contacto con CKT-3. La barra de cobre del pedal (línea azul en el diagrama), al avanzar, contacta primero CKT-1 y de seguido CKT-2, energizando el regulador. Si, se hiciese llegar al fondo (Maxima aceleración) haría contacto con CKT-4 y esto dejaría al regulador cortocircuitado.
> 
> Espero les haya servido...




Me ha servido, me ha encantado pero sigue sin funcionarme... no le encuentro la avería, a no ser que sea el acelerador porque creo que todo está en orden. Mando fotos más tarde.

Muchas gracias.

Aquí van las fotos...a ver qué os parece y en qué me he podido equivocar para que no funcione...


----------



## mcrven

Retomando el hilo:

¿En la actualidad el motor sigue andando a toda velocidad, o ya no anda de nada?

Si retiras el TRIAC, ¿Qué sucede?

En la imágen, zona de contactos del TRIAC, se ve mucha suciedad. Revisa bien ese área. Raspa la baquelita de la PCB con una cuchilla y verifica que no se haya carbonizado, en especial entre MT1, MT2.
En una oportunidad tuve una placa de PCB carbonizada entre el espesor de la misma.

P.D.: Todas las pruebas se pueden realizar colocando una lámpara incandescente de unos 100W a 200W en lugas del motor. Esto para no tener el estorbo del gabinete y del mecanismo en movimiento. Ese regulador no es otra cosa que un vulgar dimmer y al caso viene acotar que, si consigues un dimmer de unos 300W, el motor va a funcionar con regulación y todo.

Esto es para probar hasta que logres develar el misterio.


----------



## zonosfera

No se si me engañan los ojos, pero en la foto N°2, se ve el capacitor de 130k (al parecer ese valor) rajado.... en uno de los extremos del pin de conexion... el capacitor que esta debajo del triac...

Saludos...


----------



## mcrven

zonosfera dijo:


> No se si me engañan los ojos, pero en la foto N°2, se ve el capacitor de 130k (al parecer ese valor) rajado.... en uno de los extremos del pin de conexion... el capacitor que esta debajo del triac...
> 
> Saludos...



No, compañero... no te engañan los ojos, pero esa rajadura es de la cubierta del capacitor y es muy común para esos componentes. No tiene que ver con el capacitor cómo tal. Por demás ese componente es parte del SNUBBER que va en paralelo al TRIAC y, aún si estuviese en corto, no podría circular suficiente corriente a través de la R que está en serie con él, dado el caso la R se quemaría.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Revisando las fotos cada vez le veo mas semejanza a un potenciómetro, al regulador "extraño".
La tira inferior parece la pista de carbono y la superior el cursor. Uno de los lados de dicho regulador, por la cara de las soldaduras, se ve un poquito feo, limpia de estaño, limpia bien el cobre y vuelve a soldar.
Mide que resistencia te da el regulador, sin bajar el "cursor".

Según esquema de *mcrven *si no funciona el potenciómetro gande, igualmente debería funcionar el motor en "baja" con la regulación del potenciómetro de ajuste (trimmer). Si siempre, independientemente de como esté pisado el pedal, funciona al máximo.... algo tiene fugas o está mal montado. Lo último parece imposible.


----------



## mcrven

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Revisando las fotos cada vez le veo mas semejanza a un potenciómetro, al regulador "extraño".
> La tira inferior parece la pista de carbono y la superior el cursor. Uno de los lados de dicho regulador, por la cara de las soldaduras, se ve un poquito feo, limpia de estaño, limpia bien el cobre y vuelve a soldar.
> Mide que resistencia te da el regulador, sin bajar el "cursor".
> 
> Según esquema de *mcrven *si no funciona el potenciómetro gande, igualmente debería funcionar el motor en "baja" con la regulación del potenciómetro de ajuste (trimmer). Si siempre, independientemente de como esté pisado el pedal, funciona al máximo.... algo tiene fugas o está mal montado. Lo último parece imposible.



Ese artefacto extraño (ACELARATOR en el diagrama) con la laminita "ES UN POTENCIONETRO". Como bien dices la lámina, al bajar, va cortocircuitando la resistencia de la lámina fija.

Hace un rato que vengo manejando la idea de la posibilidad de que, el pote de mínimo (VR1), pudiera estar a tope y ya no sería mínimo sino a todo gas, en cuyo caso el potenciómetro blanco ya no tendría ningún efecto.

P.D.: Repensando el asunto, no creo que esto último que puse sea posible. La R que está en serie con VR1 parece ser de 22 K y, siendo así, nunca llegaría a cero ohm aún con el pote a máximo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En lo mismo estaba yo, revisando que parece que el potenciómetro está a tope.
En la carcasa inferior del pedal se ve que ese potenciómetro ajusta de - a +

Incluso barajaba la idea de que algo no estuviese bien montado, con respecto a la placa de cobre o que falte algún tipo de aislante en algún lado.


----------



## elesastre

borabay dijo:


> He probado y si, el condensador parece cortocircuitado. Pero me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento del circuito que no lo veo.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas



Yo he tenido el mismo problema y lo he solucionado sustituyendo el condensador cortocircuitado por uno nuevo. Aún así, a mí también me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento del "reostato" o "potenciometro". El que está formado por pequeños discos de carbón. ¿Cómo es que al presionar disminuye el valor de su resistencia o ntensidad? 
Dejo fotos del sistema del pedal de mi máquina de coser por si acaso a alguien le sirve... Marca y modelo: Refrey Preferida.
En la foto sale el condensador viejo con las conexiones cortadas ya que, al estar cortocircuitado internamente, me estaba puenteando el mecanismo del pedal. Enchufaba y la máquina directamente se ponía a máxima velocidad. De hecho, la usé, me fuí de casa dejándola parada pero enchufada, y cuando volví a casa la máquina estaba funcionando! Vaya susto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido ! Gracias por el aporte fotográfico !

Eso se debe a la resistencia de contacto , aquí multiplicada por la cantidad de ellas que disminuye con la presión.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Esos son alardes del conocimiento de la electrotecnia, hay muchas cosas muy simples sencillas y arto eficaces dejadas de lado por las nuevas tecnologias.
Es bueno echar un vistazo a este tipo de cosas, las cuales son muy instructivas
Excelente calidad las fotos


----------



## elesastre

Gracias por responderme tan rápido!


----------



## numerobix

Buenas, recurro a vuestra ayuda a ver si puedo recuperar el pedal de una vieja máquina de coser.

Os dejo una foto del pedal desmontado, el cilindro blanco no se lo que es, no se donde encontrar una para cambiarla, o adaptar un componente similar.

La máquina se conecta con dos clavijas, la propia máquina tiene otro cable que la alimenta. El condensador que se ve en la parte superior del pedal está en paralelo con la pieza blanca.

Si necesitais más fotos o aclaraciones no dudeis en preguntarme.

Gracias.


----------



## Flaviochispita

Buenas. Se que es viejo el hilo pero vale la pena comentar ya que hoy desarmé un pedal que muy bien explican trabaja con una resistencia de potencia o con un triac. Encontré en mi pedal ( Singer Florencia clasica 32) un control similar pero es de CC con un SCR.
Bueno, solo ese aporte.
 El SCR es un C106D disparado con un db3.


----------



## desfarice

Tengo una máquina singer basica. El pedal funciona pero al rato deja de hacerlo. No se calienta ni nada. No se qué solución podría darle ( antes de comprar uno nuevo). 
A ver si a alguien le ha pasado algo similar. Dejo foto del pedal abierto.


----------



## emilio177

Te falta foto de lado cobre


----------



## Scooter

Puede ser cualquier cosa pero lo más delicado ahí el el potenciómetro deslizante.
Prueba a limpiarlo con un spray a ver si mejora.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además del potenciómetro, que sería lo mas baqueteado, podría ser plaqueta rajada por algún golpe, soldadura fria (gris y opaca) _o hasta podría ser el propio cable que conecta el pedal a la máquina._


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

La pieza que desplaza el muelle parece estar rota, imagino que es efecto de la foto.


----------

